# إطارات السيارات والسلامة المرورية Tyres and Its Role in Traffic Safety



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*إطارات السيارات والسلامة المرورية*

بقلم د.محمد عبدالله باشراحيل

* Tyres and Its Role in Traffic Safety *​ 
{وَأَنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ وَأَحْسِنُوَاْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }البقرة195​ 
*إن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد حملنا أمانة المحافظة على النوع البشري . فقال عز من قائل عليما *​ 
{إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُوماً جَهُولاً }الأحزاب72 ​ 
وقد حمل إبن آدم الأول جريمة قتل النفس البشرية يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى 
{مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْساً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَلَقَدْ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنْهُم بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ }المائدة32​ 
وإن الحوادث المرورية أصبحت تودي بحياة الأبرياء نتيجة تهور سائقيها وعدم الإهتمام بوسائل وتعليمات السلامة.
ويشهد الله ان كل إنسان تسبب في قتل نفس لتهوره فهو قاتل وعليه ان يراجع نفسه 
يقول المولى :​ 
{وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِناً مُّتَعَمِّداً فَجَزَآؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِداً فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَاباً عَظِيماً }النساء93​ 
ولنعد الآن الموضوع ​ 
*إطارات السيارات والسلامة المرورية*​ 

*مقدمة :*​ 
*نظرا لأهمية هذه السلعة البسيطة والرخيصة إلا انها قد تودي بأرواح الكثير وتؤثر على الممتلكات .*
*إنها إحدى مسببات الحوادث المرورية من حيث المنتج العام وهو السيارة . *
*لها دور رئيس في السلامة المرورية حيث تعتبر الإطارات من اهم مكونات السيارة الحساسة *
*والتي ينبغي الإعتناء بها والتأكد من صلاحيتها . *
*تعتبر المواد المصنعة منها الإطارات غير خطية في سلوكياتها من حيث الإجهادات والإنفعالات *​ 
*(Non Linear Behavior for Stress and Strain) *​ 
*أي أن معادلة الإجهاد والإنفعال غير خطية كالجوامد **(Solid)** والموائع **(Ideal Fluid)*
*وإنما تعتبر مختلطة **(Composite) **من المطاط والبلاستيك والخيوط وغيره. *​ 
*كما انها تتأثر بالعوامل الجوية من حرارة وثلوج وايضا البيئة المحيطة **من طرق ممهدة او غير معبدة *
*وأساليب القيادة وطريقة التخزين وإسلوب الإستخدام وعدة عوامل أخرى .*​ 
*وينبغي ملاحظة ان بعض الإطارات قد تكون معيبة مصنعيا إما لخلل أثناء *
*المعالجات الحرارية او نسب المواد الخام الداخلة في التصنيع *
*وبالتالي يلزم مراجعة الوكيل لمعرفة اسباب الإنفجار طبعا إذا *
*روعيت كافة التعليمات من قبل المشتري والمستخدم. *
*ولإختيار المناسب من الإطارات لسيارتك ينبغي إتباع توصيات صانع السيارة التي تقودها . *
*كل سيارة لها إطار ذو مواصفات ينبغي الإلتزام بها. *
*وقد نصت عليها المواصفات الأمريكية واليابانية والألمانية، *
*وغير ذلك من المواصفات الوطنية كالخليجية .*​ 
*ومن أسباب تلف **الإطارات :*
*· **اختيار الإطارات الغير الصحيح (مثال: تصنيف درجة الحرارة غير**مناسب)*
*· **نقص أو زيادة ضغط *
*· **الصيانة الغير الجيدة *
*· *عدم قراءة البيانات المدونة على الإطار
·* سوء الإستخدام ( *تعرض الاطار للصدمات ، الفرملة المفاجئة او التسارع المفاجىء
*· *التخزين السئ للإطار
·السرعة العالية المخالفة للمنصوص عليه في الإطار.
·درجات الحرارة المحيطة.
·عدم تدوير مواقع الاطارات في السيارة.
·عدم مراعاة تحريك السيارة اثناء إيقافها لفترة طويلة .​ 
وفيما يلي بيان كيفية قراءة المعلومات المدونة على جدار الإطارات لاختيار المناسبة منها لسيارتك 
علما ان هناك منشورات لدى أصحاب محلات الإطارات إضافة ان فواتير الشراء لدى الوكلاء تحمل من خلفها كافة هذه التعليمات .​ 
ونظرا لأهمية إطارات سيارات الركوب فسوف يتم التركيز .​ 

اولا: نوعيةالإطار
الإطارات الشائعة الاستخدام للسيارات تصنف حسب الحروف الثلاثة التالية:
P ـ الإطارات الخاصة بسيارات الركوب (passenger car)
LT ـ الإطارات الخاصة بالشاحنات الخفيفة (light truck)
C ـ الإطارات الخاصة بالشاحنات التجارية الكبيرة (cargo)​ 

نوع الإطار خاص بسيارات الركوب.​ 







​ 

ثانيا : عرض الإطار/ نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض
· نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض : هيا لنسبة بين مقطع الإرتفاع و مقطع العرض للإطار ويقاس عرض الإطار بالمليمتر .
·في هذاالمثال :عرض الإطار و نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض هما 215/65 .​ 





​ 






*ثالثا : *تصميم الإطار​ 
تصميم الإطار موضح بالحروف كما يلي :​ 
R ـ إطار بطبقات من الأحزمة الفولاذية
B ـ إطار بطبقات من الأحزمةالنسيجية​ 
وبالتالي فإن الإطار مصمم بطبقات من الأحزمة الفولاذية وهي الأكثر استخداماً.​ 





​ 


رابعا : ( قطر الطوق المعدني (الجنط (RIM) :

المقصود به مقاس العجلة أو الطوق المعدني "الجنط" بالبوصة. 
إن قطرالعجلة مع عرض الإطار ونسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض جميعها تحدد مقاس الإطار.

في هذا المثال، قطر الطوق المعدني هو 15. 
تأكد من الاطلاع على دليل مالك السيارة الخاص بسيارتك 
أو الملصق المثبت على جدار باب السائق لمعرفة المقاس المناسب لسيارتك.






​ 

خامسا : مؤشر الحموله / الحموله القصوى​ 
مؤشر الحمولة هو رمز رقمي يمثل الحمولة القصوى 
والطاقة التحميلية للإطار عند السير بالسرعة المحددة. 
الحمولة القصوى هي الحدالأقصى للوزن المحمل على الإطار
بما في ذلك وزن السيارة والركاب والشحنة. 
وهي تقاس بالكليوجرام أو الرطل.
في هذا المثال مؤشر الحمولة هو 95، وهذا يعني
أن الطاقة التحميلية القصوى هي 1510 رطل على كل إطار.رموز مؤشر الحمولة وما يقابلها من حمولة قصوى
تجدها في كتيبات الإطارات.











سادسا : معدل السرعه :
معدل السرعة هو السرعة القصوى التي يتحملها الإطار 
في الظروف الاعتيادية، ويمثل السرعة القصوى رموز حرفية.
في هذا المثال، الحرف H يمثل الحد الأقصى للسرعة 
وهي 210 كيلومتر/ساعة. 
ويمكن الاطلاع على معدلات السرعة في كتيب الإطارات.











سابعا :مؤشر تآكل مداس الإطار:

مؤشر تآكل مداس الإطار يوضح مدى مقاومة الإطار للتآكل. وكلما زاد الرقم زادت مقاومة الإطار للتآكل. 
في هذا المثال، يبلغ مؤشر تآكل مداس الإطار 220.
أما الإطارات الاعتيادية في الوقت الحاضر فيبلغ مؤشر تآكل المداس فيها 300 وأكثر.







ثامنا: الإحتكاك:


مؤشر الاحتكاك هو مقياس لقدرة الإطار على الوقوف على الأسطح أو الأرصفة الرطبة. 
ويشار إليه بالحروف C ,B ,A ,AA.
أكبر معدل احتكاك يشار إليه بالرمز AA وأدنى احتكاك بالرمز C .
في هذا المثال فإن مؤشر الاحتكاك هو A . 
في المملكة العربية السعودية، يوصى بشراء الإطارات
ذات الاحتكاك AA, A, B . 











تاسعا : مقاومة الحراره :
مقاومة الحرارة تشير إلى قدرة الإطار على تحمل درجات الحرارة . 
و يشار إليها بالحروف A,B,C .
أعلى معدل لتحمل الحرارة هو A وأدنى معدل هوC .
في المملكة وفي المناطق الحارة، 
يوصى باستخدام الإطارات التي يكون معدل مقاومة الحرارة فيها من الفئة A 
في هذا المثال معدل المقاومة لدرجة الحرارة هو A ،،
أما الحرف C ففي الباردة.








عاشرا : الحد الأقصى لضغط الهواء في الإطار
يقاس ضغط الهواء بالرطل في البوصة المربعة (psi) أو بالكيلوباسكال (kPa) .
احرص دائماً على قياس ضغط الهواء في الإطارات 
حينما تكون باردة عند قيادة السيارة لأقل من كيلومتر واحد .
في هذا المثال الحد الأقصى لضغط الهواء في الإطار هو 35 رطل/بوصة مربعة. 
يمكن معرفة الحد الأقصى لضغط هواء إطارات سيارتك 
من دليل مالك السيارة ومن الملصق المثبت على جدار باب السائق.​ 




​ 



احد عشر : الرقم التسلسلي وتأريخ الصنع :​ 
يوضح الرقم التسلسلي مكان وتاريخ صنع الإطار والالتزام بمعايير أنظمة السلامة.
إن أهم البيانات المتضمنة في الرقم المتسلسل هي تاريخ الصنع. 
و ينصح بعدم شراء إطار مصنوع قبل أكثر من سنة واحدة.
في هذا المثال ، DOT (Department of Transport) ​ 
تعني أن الإطار متوافق مع أنظمة إدارة النقل الأمريكية، وأنه مصنوع في الأسبوع الثالث من عام 1996 (036) .​ 





​ 

تاريخ الصنع​ 
فيما يلي الطريقة الصحيحة لكيفية قراءة تاريخ تصنيع الإطار:
إذا كان رمز التصنيع هو 036
فإن ذلك يعني أن الإطار مصنوع في الأسبوع الثالث من عام 1996. إذا كان رمز التصنيع هو 3803،
فإن ذلك يعني أن الإطار مصنوع في الأسبوع 38 من عام 2003.​ 



نصائح وإرشادات عن كيفية المحافظة على الاطارفي حالة جيدة:​ 
- تجنب زيادة الحمل عن الحد الموصى به.
- اتبع الارشادات الخاصة بضغط الاطار تبعاً للضغط الموصى به من الشركة الصانعة للسيارة 
عن طريق الملصق الموضوع في اماكن معينة في السيارة والموجود بالقائم بحافة الابواب الامامية.
- عدم السرعة والالتزام بالحدود المسموح بها للسرعة.
- تجنب اصطدام الاطار بالاجسام الصلبة كالارصفة والحجارة.
- عدم تخزين الاطار في اماكن رطبة او شديدة الحرارة وأن يكون بالطرق الصحيحة كما هو محدد في المواصفة القياسية السعودية 
رقم 1066/1995 اشتراطات تخزين اطارات السيارات
- تجنب الوقوف المفاجىء او السرعة المفاجئة(التفحيط)..
- تحقق من ضغط الاطار باستمرار وهي باردة ، وأفحصه مرة كل أسبوع وقبل الرحلات الطويلة.
- احرص على الاختيار السليم للاطار وخاصة: 
· السرعة
· الحمل 
· درجة الحرارة 
· تاريخ الانتاج.​ 

المراجع :
1. المواصفات القياسية السعودية للإطارات
2. مواصفات إدارة الطرق الأمريكية
3. المواصفات القياسية الخليجية
4. National Highway Traffic Safety Administration
5. تعليمات السلامة لإطارات شركة ميشلان
6. تعليمات السلامة لإطارات شركة دنلوب​ 

وقد أرفقت ملفين بصيغة Zip وهي مفيدة جدا ..​ 
والله الموفق
وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل​ 


[/URL]​


----------



## فراس بشناق (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا. مشكور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## engr.amin (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليكم جميعا.........................


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز في اختياره وفي طرحه ، وقد عمل فيه الدكتور الفاضل والعقاب الهرم ، فكونا فريقا ، فأتي موضوعا متميزا ، وفكرة العمل كفريق هي فكرة نحتاجها بشدة ، ولم نتدرب عليها ، ولم نتبين أهميتها العظيمة ، فجزاكما الله خيرا علي الموضوع من ناحية ثم علي تقديم الاسوة في العمل كفريقمن ناحية أخري .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

فراس بشناق قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا. مشكور


 
مهندس فراس بشناق
اسعدني مرورك 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

*سلامة الإطارات (شركة أرامكو)*

مرفق ملف ppt قامت بإعداده شركة أرامكو​


----------



## engr.amin (12 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مرفق ملف ppt قامت بإعداده شركة أرامكو​


 

شكرا على الملف الرائع............


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي المهندس العقاب الهرم

شكراً لإضافتك
بارك الله فيك..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> موضوع ممتاز في اختياره وفي طرحه ، وقد عمل فيه الدكتور الفاضل والعقاب الهرم ، فكونا فريقا ، فأتي موضوعا متميزا ، وفكرة العمل كفريق هي فكرة نحتاجها بشدة ، ولم نتدرب عليها ، ولم نتبين أهميتها العظيمة ، فجزاكما الله خيرا علي الموضوع من ناحية ثم علي تقديم الاسوة في العمل كفريقمن ناحية أخري .


 

الأخ الفاضل A.mak 

أشكر لك تقريظك .. وكلماتك.. وأثني على ما ورد في مداخلتك.. 

وينقصنا ابجديات العمل كفريق.. وهناك الكثير من الأسس الموجودة .. ولكن ينقصنا التطبيق.. 
والتدريب لهذه الثقافة..

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك كل خير.​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

منقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققول وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 سبتمبر 2009)

رفعت سلطان قال:


> منقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققول وشكرا


 
شكرا أخي رفعت نعم وهو منقول

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع لاهميته للسلامة---------------------


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks d- mohamad


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> Thanks d- mohamad



You are Most Welcome Eng.Sameer​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد با شراحيل د
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع إطارات السيارة من المواضيع الهامة جدا التي استفدت منها ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم لك المزيد من شكري وتقديري واحترامي.
ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتقدم والتوفيق دائما.
مع تحياتي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الأخ الدكتور / محمد با شراحيل د
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع إطارات السيارة من المواضيع الهامة جدا التي استفدت منها ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم لك المزيد من شكري وتقديري واحترامي.
> ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتقدم والتوفيق دائما.
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ الكريم الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي
أشكرك جزيلاً .. والحمد لله ..

ولايفوتني ان أنوه بأن ما تقوم بنشره في هذا الملتقى من كتب 
ومعلومات له طيب الأثر.. وجزيل الأجر..

نفعنا الله وإياك بكل ما نقرأ ونكتب .. ونفع بنا..

وفقنا الله وإياك لكل ما يحب ويرضى.. 

تقبل أصدق التحيات. ​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد أمتعننا بهذ الملف ، والمعلومات القيمة الممتازة التي أوضحت لنا الكثير .. بارك الله فيك وفي علمك .. وجعل كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك .
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد أمتعننا بهذ الملف ، والمعلومات القيمة الممتازة التي أوضحت لنا الكثير .. بارك الله فيك وفي علمك .. وجعل كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك .
> مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
> د.أحمد زكي حلمي


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
الأخ الدكتور أحمد حلمي 

أشكر لك ما جادت به نفسك الكريمة من كلمات تقريظ..
وفقنا الله وإياك لمرضاة الله..
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري..​


----------



## zanitty (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
ده الموضوع طلع مشهور و انا الىل كنت فاكر انى عملت سبق صحفى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا دكتور عرض فى منتهى الروعه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ده الموضوع طلع مشهور و انا الىل كنت فاكر انى عملت سبق صحفى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا دكتور عرض فى منتهى الروعه


 

بارك الله فيك .. مهندس زانيتي 

وحقيقة ما قمت به في موضوعك يستحق الإشادة..
موضوعا وترجمة .. وفقك الله اخي الكريم.​


----------



## mems0 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااا


----------



## matadoor2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما(خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) جـــــــــــــــهد مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## d_a_w_i (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم 
ليت اللجان المرورية تهتم بسلامة الإطارات قدر إهتمامها بالحزام والأرقام الباهتة والإستيكرات والمثلث وشنطة الإسعاف والطفاية.

توفى أخ عزيز لى أول أمس بسبب إنفجار أحد الإطارات مما أدى إلى إنقلاب السيارة 
أرجوكم الفاتحة وقراّءة هذا الدعاء من القلب ..لن تأخذ منك نصف دقيقة ‘ن شاء الله

 اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته....
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة
 *
شكراً إخوانى *ولا أراكم الله مكروهاً






* ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لايحتسب"

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته **الحمد لله الذي تواضع كل شئ لعظمته الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شئ لقدرته *​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

mems0 قال:


> شكراااا


 

العفوووووووووووووووووووو مهندسmems0
وشاكر مرورك



matadoor2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما(خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) جـــــــــــــــهد مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


 
العـــــــــــ جزاك الله كل خير ـــــــــــــفو
مهندس matadoor2
وفقك الله ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الهمكم الله الصبر والسلوان 
أخي الكريم d_a_w_i ..
كما ذكرت في مقدمة الموضوع ان الإطارات أحد عوامل حوادث السيارات.. 
------
 اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه .. اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله .. ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد ..
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم جازه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته ، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته....
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ، ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار، اللـهـم افسح له في قبره ووسع له فيه .
اللهم هذا الدعاء ومنك الإجابة وهذا الجهد وعليك التكلان..

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


----------



## d_a_w_i (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً لك أخى د.محمد باشراحيل ولا أراك الله مكروهاً
أنت إنسان محترم وأود أن أسجل إعجابى بمواضيعك القيمة وردودك السديدة 

أكرم الله خطاك ووفقك فيما تحب وترضى 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يتقبل منًا أجمعين


----------



## سمير شربك (8 نوفمبر 2009)

دكتور محمد مشكور على الملف الرائع 
إذ للإطارات أهمية كبيرة في تنظيم عملية المصاريف لإسطول النقل للشركات


----------



## malak200029 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل الخير ومنع عنك كل الشر ووضعة اللة فى ميزان حسباتك


----------



## malak200029 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل الخير ومنع عنك كل الشر ووضعة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## zanitty (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ماذا تفعل لتطيل عمر إطار سيارتك وتمنع انفجاره؟*


----------



## zanitty (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ماذا تفعل لتطيل عمر إطار سيارتك وتمنع انفجاره؟*


----------



## mohyeldeen (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أخوانى الأعزاء الله يعطيكم العافيه
هل توجد ماده ترش على الأطار الداخلى 
وبالتالى ينتج عنها طبقه من نفس مادة الأطار 
وبالتالى تمنع تسرب الهواء
والشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## lameey (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمه جدا وعرض الموضوع بهذا التسلسل زاده بريقا واكثر من الاستفاده ولك اخى الشكر


----------



## auto_prof (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور كل من ساهم


----------



## mohyeldeen (7 ديسمبر 2009)

mohyeldeen قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء الله يعطيكم العافيه
> هل توجد ماده ترش على الأطار الداخلى
> وبالتالى ينتج عنها طبقه من نفس مادة الأطار
> وبالتالى تمنع تسرب الهواء
> والشكر الجزيل لكم


 للرفع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mohyeldeen قال:


> للرفع


 
الأخ محي الدين
ارجو قبول إعتذاري في تأخرالرد عليك..
نعم توجد مثل هذه المواد وهذه احد الأنواع 
http://www.vikingseal.com/​ 


*Viking Seal Tire Sealant Instantly and Permanently Prevents a Flat Tire!

For use on Cars, Trucks, Vans, Buses, Semi-Trucks, Motorcycles, Bicycles, ATV's, Lawn Mowers, etc.*

_Why fix a flat tire when you can prevent a flat tire?_​*



*

* from the dangers of a flat tire..*

* وهذا منتج آخر *

http://www.ultraseal.in/product_comparision.php

ويسمى Ultraseal

وهذا منتج ثالث 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...wmobile_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2c520a0d61
​


----------



## zizo_ppc (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*طريقة تبديل أماكن الإطارات*

يوضح الشكل أدناه طرق تبديل أماكن الإطارات:

الشكل A أو B 
: طريقة تبديل إطارات سيارات الدفع الأمامي.​ 
الشكل C أو D : طريقة تبديل إطارات سيارات الدفع الخلفي أو الرباعي.​ 
الشكل E : طريقة تبديل الإطارات في حال استخدام إطارات أمامية مختلفة الحجم عن الإطارات الخلفية​ 


 

ويكون التبديل كل 10000 كم وهو الأفضل.
حفظ الله الجميع من كل شر.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور انفجارات إطارات*

صور انفجارات إطارات والحوادث الناتجة عنها .​ 





انفجار إطار​ 





إنقلاب السيارة بسبب أنفجار الإطار
حسب تقرير المرور وإفادة الركاب 
الذين نجوا.​ 




انفجار اطار​


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

You are Welcome


----------



## ultraseal (20 يناير 2010)

•
خاص للاستاذ……… 

نتشرف نحن الشركه الدوليه للايستيراد و التصدير الوكلاء الوحيدين فى جمهوريه مصر العربيه و الشرق الاوسط لمنتج الالتراسيل الامريكى بان تكونوا الوكلاء الحصرين لدينا فى جمهوريه المين الشقيق علما بان السعر شامل ضريبه المبيعات و الهدف من هذا العرض توفير الوقت و الجهدفى حاله حدوث اى ثقب بالاطار

الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر و الشرق الاوسط التراسيل مجموعة د مصطفى كامل الصناعيه

• مفتوح باب الحجز للموزعون و الوكلاء لفتره محدوده فى مصر و خارجها
• التراسيل لتصفيح اطارات السيارات
• ماهوه الالتراسيل
• تكنولوجيا حديثه امريكيه الصنع لمعالجه ثقوب الاطارات اثناء السير لجميع انواع الاطارات التيوب و التيوبلس
• عباره عن سائل متوسط القوام يتكون من مواد طبيعيه (جيلكول قطع كاوتش طبيعى مانع صدا مانع تجمد الماده الفعاله )
• اختبر و جرب على نطاق واسع فى اوربا و المريكا و استرليا
• و حاصل على شهاده الجوده العالميه
• iso 9002
• شهادهbsi 
• شهادة البيئه العالميه


• ختبر من قبل الهيئات التاليه

• Rabra البريطانيه
• Tuvالالمانيه
• Tno الهولنديه
• وكاله اثمسر الامريكيه
• الجيش الامريكى

• كيف يصفح اطار السياره

• يحقن الالتراسيل فى الاطار من خلال البلف بعد فك الابره
• يضع الالتراسيل فى الاطار بواسطه مضخه بالكميه المحدوده ( حسب المقاس)
• يعاد تركيب ابره البل بعد الحقن و يزود باهواء كم كان عليه فى السبق
• 
• 
• كيف يعمل الالتراسيل

• بعد تصفيح الاطار و عند حدوث ثقب يندفع الهواء بشده الى الخارج سحبا معه الالتراسيل (بمساعده ضغط الهواء بالاطار و القوه الطارده المركزيه الناشئه من دوران الاطار ) فتتجمع قطع الكاوتش الموجوده بالاتراسيل داخل الثقب لتكون الماده الفعاله سدا محكما تتم هذه العمليه خلال ثلاثه ثوانى فقط فور حدوث الثقب
• هل لالاالتراسيل اى تاثير ضار على الجسم و البيئه او الاطار
• الالتراسيل مصنع من مواد طبيعيه غير ضاره ولا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الاشتعال يظل فى الاطار طول عمر الاطار او الجنط به ماده مانعه للصدا عكس منتجات الايزول المحتويه على لاصق و يكمن ازالتها بسهوله من الاطار بعد غسيله



• ماهى الثقوب التتى يمكن معالجتها الاتراسيل

• يعالج الثقب تلو الاخر و حتى اكثر من ماتى ثقب بالاطار الواحد فقط يراعى التالى


• يجب ان يكون الاطار جديدا او على الاقل 70%
• فى حاله الاطارت الصغيره يفضل التيوبلس يجب ان يتم ترصيص الاطار قبل التصفيح للسيارات القديمه
• يجب التصفيح بدقه بكميات متساويه حتى لا يتسبب فى غربله اثناء السير
• و عموما فان الالتراسيل يلحم الثقوب فى الاطار حتى ثقب 9 ملى للثقب ان كان سببه طلقه رصاص

• فوائد استخدام الالتراسيل
• 1
• سد اى عدد من الثقوب لثناء السير دون توقف
• 2
• منع انفجار الاطار (يمنع تسخين الهواء داخل الاطار )
• عظيم الفائده قليل التكلفه
• 3
• يظل السائل فى الاطار فغالا طوال عمر الاطار
• 4
• يحمى ارواح و الممتلكات
• 5
• يفر مشقه تكلفه واصلاح و تغير الاطار خاصه للشاحنات و الباصات السفريه و المحمله بالانفس و البضائع
• 6
• يوفر الوفت الضائع و خطوره الوقوف فى الطرق النائيه
• 7
• يحل محل الانابيب الداخليه (يمكن تحويل الانبوب الى تيوبلس )
• 8
• يزيد من عمر الاطار
• 9
• يمنح راحه البال و الاطمئنان و الثقه
• خبراء تكنولوجيا امن الاطارات

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

يتم الإتصال عبر الخاص بالملتقى .

​جمهوريه مصر العربيه 6 اكتوبر البدرشين طريق مصر اسيوط السريع المؤسسه الدوليه للايستيراد و التصدير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ محي الدين
> 
> ارجو قبول إعتذاري في تأخرالرد عليك..
> نعم توجد مثل هذه المواد وهذه احد الأنواع
> ...


 


ultraseal قال:


> •
> خاص للاستاذ………
> 
> نتشرف نحن الشركه الدوليه للايستيراد و التصدير الوكلاء الوحيدين فى جمهوريه مصر العربيه و الشرق الاوسط لمنتج الالتراسيل الامريكى بان تكونوا الوكلاء الحصرين لدينا فى جمهوريه المين الشقيق علما بان السعر شامل ضريبه المبيعات و الهدف من هذا العرض توفير الوقت و الجهدفى حاله حدوث اى ثقب بالاطار
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو التاكد من مطابقة المنتج أياً كان للمواصفات القياسية العالمية 
مثل الـ bsi , jis, ansi ,din, او اي مواصفات أخرى مماثلة 
والله الموفق .
د.محمد باشراحيل ​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الملف القيم ومشكور اخى العقاب على الاضافة با رك الله فيكم


----------



## zyad212 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اشكر الدكتور على الموضوع الرائع والقيم 
واريد بعد اذنه السماح لي بارسالة لاخواني وزملائي في الماسنجر للاستفادة 
مع ملاحظة واشارة لصاحب المقال 
اخوك aburashed 
وشكرا
مع السلامة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مايو 2010)

zyad212 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا اشكر الدكتور على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> واريد بعد اذنه السماح لي بارسالة لاخواني وزملائي في الماسنجر للاستفادة
> مع ملاحظة واشارة لصاحب المقال
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
اخي الكريم زياد aburashed 
لامانع لدي.
وفقك الله لكل خير. 
​


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (10 مايو 2010)

والله تعجز الكلمات عن وصف اعجابي الشديد
يعني مش عارف اش احكي
بس اكيد
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المحمد (11 مايو 2010)

أخي دكتور محمد جزاك الله خير على ماقدمت وأطلب منك أن توضح لنا ماهي المعايير التي تستبدل عندها إطارات السيارات وهل يوجد معايير ثابته ومحدده يمكن الإعتماد عليها .


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (11 مايو 2010)

_*



*_
_*أخـي الـكـريـم الأ ُســـــــــتـآذ / مـحـمـد بـاشـرحــيـل *_
_جـزآك الله خـيـر عـلى هـذا الـمـوضوع الرآئـع_
_*الـحـقـيـقة هـذي هي الـموآضيع الـمـُمـيـزة*_
_*التي نـُريدها *_
_*الـى الـمـزيـد*_​ 
_موفـق_
_*وتلقى خير بأذن الله*_​ 
_*""" و الله ُ أعــــــــلـم وأكـــــمـــل """*_​ 
_*

**

**

*_
_*تـحـيــــــــــــــــآ تي*_
_*<<< أ بـو عـبـد ا لـرحـمـن >>>*_
_*""" ا لأ صـيـل ا لـحـجـآ زي """*_​


----------



## srape (12 مايو 2010)

انا من سلطنة عمان اين ممكن الحصول على هذه الماده


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (22 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 مايو 2010)

المحمد قال:


> أخي دكتور محمد جزاك الله خير على ماقدمت وأطلب منك أن توضح لنا ماهي المعايير التي تستبدل عندها إطارات السيارات وهل يوجد معايير ثابته ومحدده يمكن الإعتماد عليها .



الأخ المهندس المحمد
عذرا لتأخري في الرد.. 

هناك معايير لتغيير الإطارات 
وتعتمد على عدة عوامل .. ولكن 
إذا بلغ ال Tread ثمن بوصة = 3.175 مم 

بدون وجود تشققات جانبية 
او مسح بسبب انحراف .. او اي عيب نتج عن حادث 
بإرتطام برصيف اوحجر .. والذي قد يؤدي إلى تمزق داخلي في الإطار لايمكن رؤيته .​ 


 


Penny Test - test for safe tread depth




A common test in the United States to check for excessive tire wear is to insert a one-cent coin into the tread to see if it has been reduced to 1/16 or 2/32 of an inch. If part of Lincoln's head is covered by the tread, the tire has a legal amount of tread. If all of his head can be seen, however, it is time to replace the tire. It's important to note that a tire that just passes the "penny test" could be still be dangerous when driving in snow and could increase the risk of hydroplaning.
Outside of the United States, the head of an unused match can be inserted into the tire's tread. If the tread is at any point below 3/4 of the head, the tire should be replaced. This test is most common in the EU, Australasia, and Asia.
Also, US and European tires have 'wear bars', or "Tread Wear Indicators" (TWI) moulded into the grooves of the tire. When these become flush with the tops of the remaining tread, the tire is at the legal limit of normal safety and must be replaced. Certain European countries have stricter limits on tread wear compared to other European countries.
The November 2007 issue of "Consumer Reports" magazine, (page 60), stated that based on tests they conducted; tires should be replaced when the tire tread is down to 1/8 inch. This is about the distance to George Washington's hairline on a US quarter.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2010)

ملف إضافي مفيد جدا ​

​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا 
د/محمد 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مارس 2011)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا
> د/محمد
> جزاك الله خيراً


 

وبارك الله فيك مهندس يوسف 

دامت طلتك بالملتقى. ​


----------



## senan85 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ممدوح فوزى (13 مايو 2011)

انا متشكر جدا جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## djébabalh (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور الاخ والاستاذ العزيز محمد على هل معلومات المفيدة وحقيقة انا استفدت منها بصورة كبيرة جدا في ميدان العمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب الخفاجي (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا موضوع مهم بالنسبه للسيارت


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m0staf7 (15 فبراير 2012)

معلومات مفيدة-----مع الشكر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله في كل من شارك
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## diesel engine (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


----------

